
Financial Instability in China: Possible Pathways and Their Likelihood [pdf] - toomuchtodo
https://www.merics.org/sites/default/files/2018-05/191017_merics_ChinaMonitor_42.pdf
======
bsurmanski
this is from 2017, should likely be noted in the title.

